# Anyone know about SeaChem: Kanaplex



## Ambro (May 10, 2010)

Hi there,

I'm curious if anyone knows of somewhere local to get Kanaplex medication produced by SeaChem.

Thanks!


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

You can try calling Island Pets Unlimited (http://islandpets.ca/) or get it from the Big Al's online store (http://www.bigalsonline.ca/Fish_Hea...ications_Kanaplex_8066817_102.html?tc=default)


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Try JL Aquatics a soon to be sponsor from what I hear.

Kanaplex


----------

